# écran bloqué sur la pomme ?



## inkoblue (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je posséde un PowerMac G5 pcc avec OSX tiger ? ou quelque chose comme ça pas la dernière version mais pas loin. 

j'ai mon écran qui reste bloqué sur la pomme au démarrage et les ventilos qui s'emballent et tournent de plus en plus vite. Je ne pense pas avoir prit le dvd avec l'os avec moi car je suis en vacances j'ai un autre ordi (macbook pro) mais pas de cable firewire. Que puis je faire ?

Faut il simplement changer le disque dur ou réinstaller le système ?

J'ai fais 3,4 pomme + alt + P + R
mais cela ne donne rien.

J'essaye de récupérer les informations sur le disque, je vais essayer de trouver un cable firewire pour voir si cela provient du disque... avez vous des suggestions de choses à faire ?


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2011)

Essayer de démarrer en safe-boot :
touche shift (majuscules non bloquées) enfoncées dès le "boing" jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme à l'écran.


----------



## Onmac (30 Août 2011)

Il faudrait le DVD. Tu as pris ton PowerMac en Vacances ? :mouais: Pas très pratique d'autant plus que tu as un MacBook Pro...


----------

